# Need Info on a GT18



## AJFallen (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all!
Recently have gotten a GT18, new motor.
We're going to start getting it back into shape, but so far I've not been able to even determine the year of the machine.
Number on the product plate is 502-607300 1092
If anyone knows I'd appreciate it 

For starters I require the drive belt routing, and Shift pattern would be a good start.
I'm assuming that when, whoever, installed the new engine they routed the belt wrong as it seems to have several reverse gears and only a single low forward gear.

Any help would be appreciated!

TY
AJ


----------



## AJFallen (Jun 3, 2009)

*GT18*

Still hoping to get a year on this machine.

I rerouted the drive belt (the way they had it DID look right, and now it doesn't) but now have three forward and single reverse.

1 - 2
N 
R - 3

Just praying the belt will stay on at speed now. As I said it really doesn't look right. I'll attempt to get a photo and show it here.

AJ


----------



## AJFallen (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pics*

<a href="http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c152/AJFallen/?action=view&current=TransAxel.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c152/AJFallen/TransAxel.jpg" border="0" alt="Drive Belt at Transaxle"></a><br>
<a href="http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c152/AJFallen/?action=view&current=DriveMid.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c152/AJFallen/DriveMid.jpg" border="0" alt="Drive Belt Midway"></a><br>
<a href="http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c152/AJFallen/?action=view&current=DrivefromEng.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c152/AJFallen/DrivefromEng.jpg" border="0" alt="Drive Belt From Engine"></a><br>
From the Engine, the left side comes straight back to the idler on the transaxle, which is on the right hand side.
So yeah, looks a little unstable to me.


----------



## shtuk (Aug 29, 2010)

I found the parts breakdown and operation manual for this tractor !!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Strange setup - back when craftsman was AYP built- some dynamarks got the same belt/trans setup as yours .

Maybe why it seems like an unstable setup is the trans pulley isnt the factory type- those cast alumium pullies will flex a bit- id search for a steel or cast iron pulley and replace it. TSC carries a weld in center type steel pulley.


----------

